# casio protrek reset?



## dan67

I wonder if id possible to reset a Proterk to factory settings after you have made some calibrations of temp or pressure?


----------



## Timecacher

dan67 said:


> I wonder if id possible to reset a Proterk to factory settings after you have made some calibrations of temp or pressure?


Just go to the mode you want to reset and push the "set" button until the display flashes. Use the "up" or "down" buttons to adjust the display until it reads "off". When it displays "off", it is set back to the factory setting. For example, if you have adjusted the thermometer down to compensate for your body temperature, adjust the temperature upwards until you see "off" in the display.


----------



## Queen6

Timecacher said:


> Just go to the mode you want to reset and push the "set" button until the display flashes. Use the "up" or "down" buttons to adjust the display until it reads "off". When it displays "off", it is set back to the factory setting. For example, if you have adjusted the thermometer down to compensate for your body temperature, adjust the temperature upwards until you see "off" in the display.


Or after you push & hold the "Adjust" button just press "Comp" & "Alti" at the same time it will reset the particular function back to the factory defaults, saving the need to scroll through the values one by one :-!

Q-6


----------



## dan67

Timecacher said:


> Just go to the mode you want to reset and push the "set" button until the display flashes. Use the "up" or "down" buttons to adjust the display until it reads "off". When it displays "off", it is set back to the factory setting. For example, if you have adjusted the thermometer down to compensate for your body temperature, adjust the temperature upwards until you see "off" in the display.


 wonderfull , thank you


----------



## dan67

Queen6 said:


> Or after you push & hold the "Adjust" button just press "Comp" & "Alti" at the same time it will reset the particular function back to the factory defaults, saving the need to scroll through the values one by one :-!
> 
> Q-6


 thank you Q6, is nice to see that casio has foreseen such things


----------

